# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Magical May Dreaming Competition

## KarlaB18

Heya! The competition is here! It's arrived!!!!!!!!!!  ::D:  Ok, now to the serious business:

This is my first time hosting a competition after 1 year of being on DV. As this is my first time, my thread layout isn't spectacular.

*Competition Begins: TUE 1 MAY - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: FRI 1 JUN - 8:00 PM (Your Time)


*I know nothing about advanced links so unfortunately there won't be a live scoresheet. Every week, maybe on a Friday or Saturday (AEST), I will add a post with the current scores.

*Rules:
*- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:*
The teams are "Ruby" and "Sapphire". I've finally learnt how to upload imaged on the computer. I changed the ruby one but the old thumbnail is still lingering about at the bottom of the page.

*Ruby:
Ruby 2.jpg
Advanced
*- dolphin

Intermediate
- FireFlyMan

Beginner
- KarlaB18
- Durza
*
Sapphire:
Sapphire.jpg
Advanced*
- Jacob46719
*
Intermediate*
- OneMoreDreamer
*
Beginner
*- naturespirit
- oneironautics*



Objective Of The Competition

*Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore yourself! Discover who you are. The points are a bit different in this competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0 and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general quality of your dreams, including recall.

Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was induced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (*5.0*)


- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE:  Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your  chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: _______________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____                   Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal                       ____________ (*15.0*) _________________                                                           (*3.0*)
Note: To make the competition fair, the goal can only be achieved once

- Achieve an old personal goal                        ____________ (*10.0*) _________________                            (*2.0*)
Note: To make the competition fair, the goal can only be achieved once

- Perform a reality check ________________                                      (*5.0*) ___________________                              *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide                                   ________________ (*10.0*)                                                             _________________ (*1.0*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________                     (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Fly                                                                                            __________________________________ (*4.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________                      (*6.0*) __________________                                                                (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element                                               ____________________ (*6.0*) __________________                               (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________                      (*4.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________                                  (*3.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Sell Something ________________________                                                            (*3.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________                                                      (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC             ____________ (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice                                                             ________________________ (*5.0*) __________________                               (*1.0*)

- Meet a team-mate _____________________ (*7.0*) __________________                              (*1.0*)
Additional team-mate _________________________                                                              (*3.0*) __________________                                                                (*0.5*)

- Meet an enemy _______________________                                                          (*5.0*) ___________________                                                                (*1.0*)
Additional enemy ____________________________                                                                          (*3.0*) ___________________                                                                (*0.5*)

Get advice from a team-mate ____________                         (*10.0*) __________________                                                            (*1.0*)

Get advice from an enemy...? ____________                         (*10.0*) __________________                                                            (*1.0*)

Show a team-mate something ____________              (*5.0*) ___________________                              (*1.0*)

Fight an enemy ________________________                                  (*5.0*) ___________________                                                               (*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________                               (*10.0*) __________________                                                           (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________           (*10.0*) __________________                            (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*)                                                           __________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never                     __________ (*10.0*)                                                           __________________ (*2.0*)
  been heard of in real life

- Save the planet                                                           ______________________ (*10.0*) __________________                            (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species _______        (*10.0*)                            __________________ (*2.0*)

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd: (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5*

___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in  real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the  dream ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *35.0*



Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 - 7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then you will be added into a team (that is, once I get the ability to edit original posts).

Thanks for participating and dream away!

*Edit: As of TUE 8 MAY - 3:50 PM (AEST):* Just did some investigating and here we have it... A live scoresheet!!!!!!!!!!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Charles3

Here are some images you can copy paste in if you want

Images of rubys:







Images of Sapphire:

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks Charles  :smiley:  You've basically done the work for me. I'm on a 10 year HP and an old internet browser... But I might explore the image thing through my phone tomorrow. Also, join the comp if you like!

----------


## dolphin

Personal goals:
fully transform into a dolphin
make out with somebody

Do we have to write down the dreams in our posts?

Will points be given for a partial transformation?

----------


## Charles3

> Thanks Charles  You've basically done the work for me. I'm on a 10 year HP and an old internet browser... But I might explore the image thing through my phone tomorrow. Also, join the comp if you like!



Thanks  :smiley:  I am still afraid to join a competition

----------


## KarlaB18

Charles3: Well, you've gotta start somewhere, plus my scoring method is a bit more flexible, but it's up to you. Dolphin: don't worry about writing dreams in posts, I may have a look at everyone's journals from time to time. And sorry but can you tell me what partial transformation is?

----------


## dolphin

So, we must post our dreams in our online dream journal? 

Partial transformation is where part of the body transforms and part of it doesn't. For example, the head transforms into a different animal but the rest of the body is still human.

----------


## KarlaB18

Yes, post them in your online journal. And I have decided to give points for partial transformation (thanks for explaining what that means  :smiley:  ), it will be half of the amount for a full transformation. Also, I have yet to hear from gab about editing permissions... Although now, editing seems to be fine for me.

----------


## RelicWraith

Alright, I'm on a red team, my favorite color. Happy lucids, everyone!

*Personal goals (New):*
-Enter the Backyard
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Visit Irva
-Revisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)
-Eat a Marloss Berry
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform

*Personal Goals (Old)*
-Claim or create a location
-Invoke a 'lucidity gauge'
-Create a copy of myself

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 1:*
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Was induced via WBTB (an additional 2.0)
Achieve a new personal goal (15.0)
Perform a reality check (5.0)
Summon a miscellaneous DC (5.0) x 3
Fly (4.0) 
Breathe an element (6.0)
*TOTAL: 62 points*
*COMP TOTAL: 62 points*


LINK: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nat...1-05-18-84300/

EDIT: Thanks! Yes, they were separate DCs, and I have removed the controlling object points.

----------


## KarlaB18

Naturespirit: Well done on your first dreaming opportunity, there's a lot there! About the DCs, if you summoned the same one 3 times, then only award yourself 5 points; if they were all different DCs, then give yourself 15. If you told the object to shrink itself, that would be controlling but if you shrunk it, then that doesn't qualify.

----------


## KarlaB18

I almost forgot! I have to specify my goals before I can dream about them:

*Old* – On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car.
*Old* – Get Murray as a stable dream character.
*Old* – Have Dreamy WB enforce discipline in regards to SML's YouTube situation.
*Old* – Regain elemental abilities
*New* – Have a pre-calculation dream of when the mail you sent to Kevin Miller might return.
*New* – Following Dream 319 B; actually *freeze* SkipDip's assets.
               NOTE: Assets are items that provide income when you sell them but depreciate over time,
                        such as furniture, plant and machinery, printers, cars, etc.
*New* – Utilise a time ability like in Spyro The Eternal Night
*New* – What visible power/s can Dreamy WB unleash?
*New* – Have Dreamy WB appear in the form of a physical giantess.
*New* – In accordance with DawnEye11's experiment, reach the Gyeongbokgung Palace
*New* – All the Cooper Gang are held captive by one of their villains, you be the hero and free them.

----------


## KarlaB18

1 measly little point to start off the competition:
NL Fragments x2 = 1.0

Points as of WED 2 MAY (Night 1) = 1.0
+ Previous Total (Nil)
*= 1.0*

----------


## dolphin

1 dream -1 point

Dream-I was in an abandoned game show set. I heard several beautiful middle eastern style dances with bongo drums, bassoons, and oboes. I heard a lady giving a talk on the importance of having a job to make money. 

competition total-1 point

----------


## RelicWraith

Here's to a good competition!

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 1

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Control Object (Fighter Jet) (Non-LD) - 1 point?

Sub-Total - 19 points?
*Competition Total - 19 points?*

Uh, so does using an object count as controlling it? And, for future reference, does changing the size of  stuff or people count as a transformation?

EDIT: Whoops. Has to be a fight with the opposing team. Recalculted score.

----------


## KarlaB18

FireFlyMan: In your case, I am going to say yes to the object; you told the fighter jet where to go by driving it. With the transformations, they can only happen to yourself. With size of an object though, if you tell the object to shrink or grow, then that's controlling it. But if you shrink or grow it yourself, there is no fitting point criteria.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 3 MAY (Night 2) = 1.5 (1 NL Fragment & 1 Full NL - No achievable competition tasks)
+ Previous Total (1.0)
*= 2.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 1:* _(Ruby Team)_

-Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)

*TOTAL:* 1 points
*COMP TOTAL:*1

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/durza/2018/5/2/

P.S. That was the whole dream, really short, but I know that was all.

----------


## Durza

*Personal Goals (New):*
-Become Lucid
-Fly
-Make a Jumping Sword 
-Transform into an animal
-Teleport
-Visit my house

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 2:
* Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
*Total*: 1 point
*Comp. Total*: 63 points

LINK: _to be added_
_Sorry about my formatting. I'm on my mobile._

----------


## KarlaB18

No worries about the formatting, just as long as the numbers are there. Just a notice for everyone, I will post the first score update tomorrow or Saturday (AEST).

----------


## Durza

*Night 2:* _(Ruby Team)_

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)

*TOTAL:* 0.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:*1.5

*DJ Link:*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...problem-84317/

----------


## RelicWraith

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 2

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Help DC(Non-LD) - 1 point
Transformation (Shrinking) (LD) - 6 points?

Sub-Total - 24 points
*Competition Total - 43 points?*

Thanks for the clarifications, KarlaB18. Still got a few questions though. Would shrinking count as a partial or total transformation? For reference, I used this to become an inch-high. I'm also curious about those advanced tasks.  From what I could tell, only advanced users have a chance to score for such, correct?

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 3:*
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Was induced via WBTB (an additional 2.0)
Perform a reality check (5.0)
Fly (4.0)
Transform/shape-shift (6.0) x 3 = 18
Help someone in need (4.0)
Control another object or DC (5.0)
*TOTAL: 58*
*COMP. TOTAL: 121*

*LINK:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nat...3-05-18-84324/

----------


## Cobalt Storm

DJ Entry - Tower, Tornado, Alien Ships, Flight

May 1

1 NLD - *1 pt*
Control object (video games) - *1 pt*

May 2

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

May 3

1 NLD - *1 pt*
Flight - *1 pt*
Control object (cloud) - *1 pt*
1 DILD - *10 + 5 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Subtotal - *24 points*

----------


## oneironautics

hi, sorry for late posting. 

Goals 
new
 put hand through wall 
turn on light 
jump super high
open door

----------


## oneironautics

MAJ 1
wbtb 1
NLD 2

MAJ 2
000

MAJ 3
NLD 2 

COMP TOTAL = 5 

Dreamhighlights:

Fooling around with guy on beach, swimming pool super crowded, coffee chocolate, Money problems, smoking new herb too make nice conversation.

----------


## KarlaB18

Sorry I was out all day, I will update the score-sheet now. FireFlyMan: You only shrunk by about an inch? I would call that a partial transformation as you don't seem to be physically manipulated much. Also, with the advanced tasks, I think I might change them so everyone can do them.

----------


## KarlaB18

*ANNOUNCEMENT: As of FRI 4 MAY, all tasks are able to be done by all dreamer leagues, disregard the advanced sub-heading.*

----------


## dolphin

May 2
0 points

May 3
1 dream-1 point

I was watching a DC play a hole of golf. They hit a decent drive and short their next shot on the fairway short of the green. They hit their next shot into a deep bunker beside the green. They hit their next shot on the green and I woke up.

competition total-2 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 4 MAY (Night 3) = 5.0 (1 NL Dream, 3-Day recall chain, summon DG)
+ Previous Total (2.5)
*= 7.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 3:*  _(Ruby Team)_

-Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
-Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights  (3.0)

*TOTAL:* 4 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 5.5

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...grandpa-84330/

----------


## Durza

Is there a link to the score sheet somewhere so we can see how our teams are doing.  I know it would definitely help encourage me to have a lucid dream if I knew that my team only needed a few more points to be ahead, and my LD would do the trick.  Thanks!

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm...

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 3

Dream Fragments (x2) - 1 point

*Sub-Total* - 1 point
*Competition Total* - 44 points

@KarlaB18
Heheheh. Not by an inch. To an inch. Like the size of a US quarter coin. note to self - become a US quarter in next dream 

Also, thanks for opening up hose advanced tasks! I'm quite sure the advanced group wouldn't mind, lol.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 5 MAY (Night 4) = 0.5 (1 NL Fragment)
+ Previous Total (7.5)
*= 8.0*

Durza: I mentioned earlier, I'm not good with advanced technological techniques. I will post a score update after this post. Mostly likely weekly unless you guys would prefer two days like Wednesday and Saturday. This will happen until I do work out how to link score-sheets.

FireFlyMan: Ah! So you turned from FireFlyMan to FireFly (In size, that is). Therefore, award yourself full points. And with the tasks, I looked back at them and thought they were so fun, I wouldn't want to miss out on them and I know you guys wouldn't want to either.

SIDE NOTE: A big thanks to gab, I now have editing permissions so I can keep the competition details clean and updated if need be.

----------


## KarlaB18

*SCORE TIME!

As of: SAT 5 MAY - 1:30 PM (AEST)

Individual Points:
**-* dolphin (Ruby) - 2.0
*-* Jacob46719 (Sapphire) - 24.0
*-* FireFlyMan (Ruby) - 44.0
*-* OneMoreDreamer (Sapphire) - 0.0
*-* KarlaB18 (Ruby) - 8.0
*-* Durza (Ruby) - 5.5
*-* naturespirit (Sapphire) - 121.0
*-* oneironautics (Sapphire) - 5.0

*Collective Team Points:
**-* Ruby - 59.5
*-* Sapphire - 150.0

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point

competition total 3 points

I was going down a hill, seeing many people who were preparing to eat. Near the bottom, I see somebody starting to eat, and I hear "everybody is coming down here to eat." I woke up in a false awakening and was trying to recall the dream. I had to walk into a kitchen to get my dream journal. I went back to bed with my dad and step-mom. I thought "what am I doing here?" and I woke up.

I haven't been too motivated to lucid dream, lately. I have a few different projects going on that have been getting my attention during sleep. My availability is probably closer to a 2 or 3 now.

----------


## RelicWraith

Phew. Somehow managed an LD under some less than ideal circumstances. Got some things done, too. Not much that would score for this competition, but that's ok.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 3

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Fragment - 0.5 point

Transformation (Shrinking) (LD) - 6 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-Total - 27.5 points
*Competition Total* - 71.5 points

----------


## KarlaB18

No stress dolphin. Just keep in mind that if you have an epic non-lucid dream, you could score some juicy points that way. FireFlyMan, nice work, you're pretty much carrying the team at the moment.

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 4:*
Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
*Night 5:*
Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
*TOTAL: 3 points*
*COMP. TOTAL: 124 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 6 MAY (Night 5)
- Help someone in need, non-lucid (1.0)
- Reality Check, Light Switches (5.0)
- Reality Check, Weird Finger Formation In The Mirror (5.0)
- Become Lucid (10.0)
- Was induced via DILD (5.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream, 323 B (1.0)
- 5-Day Recall Chain (5.0)

+ Previous Total (8.0)
*= 40.0*

----------


## dolphin

Night 5


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 



I woke up and tried to make a lady appear to make out with. I heard somebody coming into my room. It was a lady, but she wasn't particularly attractive. I couldn't move in my bed, so I asked her to help me up. She helped up. She said I had to wait for something for 5-7 minutes and I woke up.

I woke up and felt something pushing my feet. It was a dolphin! I flew through the air over a neighborhood with the dolphin pushing me by my feet. I landed in a pool. I saw a man in the pool and tried to change him into a lady but it didn't work and I woke up.




LD-10 points
WILD-5 Points
Summon DC-5 points

LD-5 points
Fly-4 points

night total-29 points
competition total-32 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

So sorry I haven't been able to post so far! Here are my points:
May 5th:
Lucid: 10 points
DILD: 5 points
Reality Check: 5 points
Total: 20 points 

May 6th:
Full Non-Lucid: 1 point

I also had non-lucids before the fifth, but I didn't write them down, so I can't remember them now. So no points for those  :Sad: 

New Personal Goals:
Stabilize with eye movements
Swim underwater
Find Dream Guide
Teleport to a Random Location
Complete Mays ToTMs
Complete a ToTY

----------


## oneironautics

May 4
NLD 2

May 5 
WBTB=  1
NLD = 2
frags = 1
LUCID DREAM  ::rolllaugh::   = 10
Goal completed = 15
helping DC ?= 4  
Reality Check =  5

Total 40
COMP TOTAL 45
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...un-city-84360/

----------


## oneironautics

Goals New
Open door 
Put on some clothes or shoes
crawl 
hand through solid object
turn on light switch
play football


Goals old
do yoga

----------


## Durza

*Night 4:* _(Ruby Team)_

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5) *x 2*

*TOTAL:* 1 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 6.5

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...-ensign-84365/

----------


## KarlaB18

At home with a sore throat today; might as well do something productive and work on getting that juicy 7-Dream recall chain tomorrow.

Points as of MON 7 MAY (Night 6) = 0.5 (1 NL Fragment)
+ Previous Total (40.0)
*= 40.5*

----------


## dolphin

Night 6
LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
reality check-5 points
summon dc-5 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I woke up and saw there weren't any numbers on my alarm clock. I got up and phased through the floor to make sure I was dreaming. I summoned an attractive lady but she was not interested in making out. She said something about contacting associates next door and I woke up.




night total-25 points
competition total-57 points

----------


## Durza

*Night 4:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/6/18)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5) *x 2*

*TOTAL:* 1 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 7.5

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...s-shape-84368/

----------


## Durza

Would it be legal for me to do this?  Recently I have discovered that if I wake up in the morning, I can go back to sleep for like 5 minutes and then wake up again, remember my dream, write it down, and repeat several times, (haven't tried more than three).  If I did that ten time, could it count for 10 full dreams or fragments, depending.

EDIT: Also a great way to try a wild or other technique to go lucid.

----------


## RelicWraith

Hit a bit of a roadblock these last two days, but I think it's over now.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 5 & 6

Fragment (5) - 2.5 points

Sub-Total - 2.5 points
*Competition Total* - 74 points

EDIT: Whoops, wrong days.

@Durza: Looks legit to me.

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 6:*
Fragment: 0.5 points
*Night 7:* 
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Was induced via WBTB (an additional 2.0)
Achieve a new personal goal (15.0) (TOTM)
Perform a reality check (5.0) 
Summon a miscellaneous DC (5.0)
Fly (4.0)
Breathe an element (6.0) 
Help someone in need (4.0)
Buy/Purchase something (3.0)
Control another object or DC (5.0)
*TOTAL: 64.5 points*
*COMP. TOTAL: 188.5 points* 

LINK: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nat...-7-totm-84378/

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey Durza, I'd say that technique is acceptable. But if I say that for you then I have to make it fair and say that everyone. So, give it a red hot go!

----------


## Durza

> Hey Durza, I'd say that technique is acceptable. But if I say that for you then I have to make it fair and say that everyone. So, give it a red hot go!



Ok, thanks!

----------


## KarlaB18

*ANNOUNCEMENT:** I've finally discovered how the live scoresheets are done, click the link at any time to check your points as well as your team's collective points. Link is in the first post right at the end.*

----------


## oneironautics

may 6 
frag 1/2

may 7 

frag 1/2

COmp Total 46

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 8 MAY (Night 7) = 8.5 (3 NL Fragments = 1.5, 7-Day Recall Chain = 7)
+ Previous Total (40.5)
*= 49.0*

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
control another object/dc-1 point

I was playing Super Mario Bros while somebody else was watching. I flew my character above the level and to the secret area in an attempt to show the person how to skip levels. I finished the level and I woke up. 

night total-2 points
competition total-59 points

----------


## Durza

*Night 5:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/7/18)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5) 
- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights (5.0) 

*TOTAL:* 5.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 13

DJ Link: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...r-logic-84383/

----------


## RelicWraith

Ok, maybe I haven't gotten my groove back quite yet.

*Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 7*

*Scrap* - There's a sinkhole in the backyard, causing a bunch of structural problems for the house.

*Dream* - Wandering a beachside shopping district. A GTA-style police chase occurs. I flee to the highway towards the wilderness, causing a whole bunch of unintended collateral damage along the way. In a forest hill, I encounter some shy ents, then an unwelcoming lanky cyclops. I powerlevel my fighting skills against the latter by grabbing and releasing its ankle. Also, I realized I looked like Vegeta.

Fragment - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Sub-Total - 1.5 points
*Competition Total* - 75.5 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 9 MAY (Night 8) = 5.0 (3 Full NLs = 3.0, Old Personal Goal: NL = 2.0)
+ Previous Total (49.0)
*= 54.0*

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point

There was a lost boy in the backyard of a house. A man came and said he would take him home. A baby dolphin in the pool swam up to me. It was a little muddy so I wiped some of the mud off. The man sang a lullaby. 

competition total-60 points

----------


## Durza

*Night 6:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/8/18)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)

*TOTAL:* 1.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 14.5

DJ Link: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...t-dream-84401/

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 10 MAY (Night 9) = 23.0 ---> Refer to Dream No. 327 for all calculations.
+ Previous Total (54.0)
*= 77.0*

Come on team Ruby!

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 8
*2 non-lucids --> 2 points
*Night 9*
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Was induced via WBTB (an additional 2.0)
Achieve a new personal goal (15.0)
Perform a reality check (5.0)
Fly (4.0)
Ask for advice (5.0)
Help someone in need (4.0)
*TOTAL: 52 points*
*COMP TOTAL: 240.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 7:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/9/18)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5) *x 2*
- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights (7.0) 

*TOTAL:* 8.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 22.5

DJ Link: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...-cutter-84410/

----------


## RelicWraith

Wow, I feel lighter...

*Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 8*

*Scraps*Entering home on a rainy day. I accidentally drag mud all over.Looking at the weather. A blizzard freezes the streets. Quite impressive, given this occurred in South Florida.Watching Attack on Titan. Potential spoilers occur.A poor hispanic lady was selling dried beans door to door. I was interested in buying, despite her warning that a large cockroach was in the bag what which she hauled the legumes. The vermin creeped out. It had spider legs.Fragment (4) - 2 points

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 9

First LD -10 points
DILD - 5 points
Fragments (2) - 1 point

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (Shrinking) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Summon DC (Non-LD) - 1 point
Become Invisible (Non-LD) 1 point


Sub-Total - 25 points
*Competition Total* - 100.5 points

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
recall a non-lucid dream 3 nights in a row-3 points

I was swimming in a bay at night with two others. We saw some big sharks and escaped through a fence in the water.

night total-4 points
competition total-64 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 11 MAY (Night 10) = 3.5 (Non-Lucid Fragment = 0.5, 3-Day Recall Chain = 3.0)
+ Previous Total (77.0)
*= 80.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 7:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/10/18)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)
*TOTAL:* 0.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 23.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...-church-84423/

----------


## KarlaB18

Durza: I read your dream but I'm not sure, use your own judgement. Do you think a lot happened or only a little?

----------


## Durza

I'm not sure, I am not confident, but I think that not much happened, just like a sentence or two of words if I were to write down what happened in detail, as it is hard to remember.

P.S. I mean that not much happened during the part I forgot.

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey Durza, I think I'll award you 0.5 points for that dream. There's only a very few events that took place.

----------


## RelicWraith

Dream and fragment today.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 10

Dream Fragment - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Transformation (Shrinking) (Non-LD) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2.5 points
*Competition Total* - 103 points

----------


## Durza

> Hey Durza, I think I'll award you 0.5 points for that dream. There's only a very few events that took place.



Oksy Dok

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 10:*
No Recall
*Night 11:*
Achieve a new personal goal (15.0)
Perform a reality check (5.0)
Summon a dream guide (10.0)
Summon a miscellaneous DC (5.0) x 3 = (15)
Fly (4.0) 
Help someone in need (4.0)
Ask for advice (5.0)
*TOTAL: 58 points*
*COMP. TOTAL: 298.5 points* 
Ironic, finding a ruby in a lucid dream is it not? https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nat...ight-11-84429/

----------


## KarlaB18

Naturespirit: Congratulations on getting so many points. Indeed it is a coincidence that you found a Ruby in your dream!

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 12 MAY (Night 11) = 1.0 (Full NL Dream)
+ Previous Total (80.5)
*= 81.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 9:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/11/18)

- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0) *x2*

*TOTAL:* 2.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 25.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...history-84431/

----------


## dolphin

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points

LD-5 points
RC-5 points


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 



LD #1-I woke up and realized I was not in my room. I was in the living room of a house I used to live at. I saw my late grandma walk through the front door. I greeted her, gave her a hug and woke up.

LD#2-I woke up and saw there weren't any numbers on my alarm clock. I got up and phased through the floor as an RC. I tried to summon a lady and woke up.




night total-25 points
competition total-89 points

----------


## naturespirit

*Night 12:*
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via WILD (an additional 5.0)
Was induced via WBTB (an additional 2.0)
Achieve a new personal goal (15.0) x 2 = (30)
Perform a reality check (5.0)
Fly (4.0)
Transform/shape-shift (6.0)
Buy/Purchase something (3.0)
Become invisible (5.0)
Ask for advice (5.0)
 Be a dream guide yourself (10.0)
*TOTAL: 85 points*
*COMP. TOTAL: 383.5 points*

*LINK:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nat...ight-12-84435/

Come on Sapphire Team, let's get to 1000 points!

----------


## RelicWraith

Kinda more of the same.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 11

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2 points
*Competition Total* - 105 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 13 MAY (Night 12) = 2.0 (Full NL Dream x2), 1.0 (Ask For Advice), 5.0 (5-Day Recall Chain
+ Previous Total (81.5)
*= 89.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 10:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/12/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5)
- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights (3.0)

*TOTAL:* 3.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 28.5

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...t-movie-84441/

----------


## RelicWraith

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 12

Dream Fragment (4) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 2 points
*Competition Total* - 107 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I've been having a weird string of lucids in which I lose lucidity very quickly, which is rather unusual for me. Hoping to get back in my normal groove soon!

May 7th:
Points:
Lucid: 10 points
DILD: 5 points
RC: 5 points
Total: 20 points

May 10th:
Points:
Lucid: 10 points
DILD: 5 points
Telekinesis: 5 points (I believe this falls under controlling a dream object)
Total: 20 points

May 12th:
Points:
Lucid: 10 points
DILD: 5 points
Flying: 4 points
Non-lucid: 1 points
Total: 20 points

*Competition Total: 81 points*

----------


## oneironautics

May 8   1 1/2
May 9   --
May 10   1 1/2
May 11  ---
May 12   ---
May 13   3

Comp TOTAL  = 52

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of MON 14 MAY (Night 13) = 0.5 (NL Fragment)
+ Previous Total (89.5)
*= 90.0*

----------


## Durza

*Night 11:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/13/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5) *x2*
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0) *x 2*
- Fight an enemy (non-lucid) (1.0)
- Meet an team-mate (non-lucid) (1.0)

*TOTAL:* 5.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 33.5

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...ar-trek-84455/

----------


## Durza

KarlaB, are you going to do this competition next month?  It would be interesting if you kept old records too, so we could see if we improve!

----------


## RelicWraith

Felt like forever since I had my last LD...
Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 13

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-Total - 21 points
*Competition Total - 128 points*

EDIT: ...weird. Coulda sworn I did post that sum beforehand. Well, thanks for pointing that out, Karla.

----------


## KarlaB18

Durza: As long as it doesn't hinder anyone else's competition ideas on DreamViews, I don't mind running one in June. I might have 2 weeks of work experience but I think it's more June-July right than right, smack bang in June. Also, my university degree starts in July, so that's good. Other participants, let me know if you'd like the same competition to continue in June.

FireFlyMan: Your current point total is 107, so if you add (10 + 5 + 2 + 4), that should give you 128. I won't edit your part of the score-sheet though until you confirm your points again.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 15 MAY (Night 14) = 0.5 (NL Fragment) + 7.0 (7-Day Recall Chain)
+ Previous Total (90.0)
*= 97.5*

----------


## Durza

> Durza: As long as it doesn't hinder anyone else's competition ideas on DreamViews, I don't mind running one in June. I might have 2 weeks of work experience but I think it's more June-July right than right, smack bang in June. Also, my university degree starts in July, so that's good. Other participants, let me know if you'd like the same competition to continue in June.



okay, sounds good, thanks for all the hard work on the competition!  I love it and hope it continues in June!

----------


## Durza

*Night 12:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/14/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5)
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights (5.0)
- Fight an enemy (non-lucid) (1.0)
- Meet an team-mate (non-lucid) (1.0)

*TOTAL:* 8.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 42.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...hunters-84464/

----------


## KarlaB18

Durza: Did you meet any dream views users from this competition in your dream? Points only apply if it is a ruby or sapphire member

----------


## RelicWraith

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 14

Non-LD - 1 point
Control object (Mannequin Machine) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 2 points
*Competition Total - 130 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 16 MAY (Night 15) = 1.0 (Full NL Dream)
+ Previous Total (97.5)
*= 98.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

A turnaround? Boy, I hope so...

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 15

Fragment (3) - 1.5 points
Help DC (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Personal Goal (Create Clone) (LD) - 10 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Summon DC (Eddie) (LD) - 5 points
Control DC (Eddie) (LD) - 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Sub-Total - 48.5 points
*Competition Total - 178.5 points*

EDIT: Forgot abut helping someone in that one dream.

EDIT 2:Revising the lists of personal goals:

*Personal Goals (New):*
-find/enter the Backyard
-create a dream anchor
-invoke Marloss Berries
-revisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)
-visit Irva
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform
-assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

*Personal Goals (Old):*
-invoke/create/claim a personal base
-invoke a "lucidity gauge" in dream
-willingly discorporate one or more senses

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 17 MAY (Night 16) = 1.0 (Full NL Dream) + 1.0 (Help Some In Need)
+ Previous Total (98.5)
*= 100.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 13:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/15/18)

- No Recall

*TOTAL:* 0.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 40.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...-recall-84476/

----------


## Durza

> Durza: Did you meet any dream views users from this competition in your dream? Points only apply if it is a ruby or sapphire member



I thought it was just like say you are in the Olympics and someone from USA falls so you help them up, but no I didn't I will take that off, can an enemy be anyone who is my enemy?

EDIT: I can't edit the post, but my latest post shows only 41 points tho.

----------


## KarlaB18

Teammates and enemies can only be from the DV competitors.

----------


## Durza

*Night 14:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/15/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5)

*TOTAL:* 0.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 40.5

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...-dejavu-84479/

*Consecutive Nights: 1*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

DJ Entries - College, Lava, Bear Grylls, Twilight Sparkle, Desert, Oklahoma, College

May 4

2 DILDs - *(10 + 5) + 5 pts*

May 5

0

May 6

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 7

4 Frags - *2 pts*

May 8

1 NLD - *1 pt*
1 DILD - *10 + 5 pts*

May 9

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 10

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

May 11

2 NLDs - *2 pts*
Time Travel - *2 pts*
3 DILDs - *(10 + 5) + 10 pts*

May 12

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

May 13

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*
1 DILD - *10 + 5 pts*

May 14

1 NLD - *1 pt*

May 15

1 NLD - *1 pt*
Control snow ceiling - *1 pt*

May 16

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

May 17

3 WILDs - *(10 + 5) + 10 pts*
3 DILDs - *15 pts*
1 RC - *5 pts*

Subtotal - *135.5 pts*

Total - *159.5 pts*

----------


## dolphin

First Lucid-10 points
DILD-5 points
Flying-4 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I was watching a couple of people fly through the sky. Gradually, I started flying through the sky myself through outer space and became lucid. I tried flying to another planet but was not getting anywhere. I decided to turn around and everything became very colorful. I could see a few Peanuts comic strips. I tried to summon a young lady and woke up.




night total-19 points
competition total-108 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Haven't been doused yet.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 16

Fragment  - 0.5 points
Help DC (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Subsequent LD (x2) - 10 points
Help Someone (I-No/Innocents) (LD) - 4 points
Control Object (Animated Street Light) (LD) - 5 points

Sub-Total - 37.5 points
*Competition Total - 216 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Guess I didn't hear of this contest

Oh well I have finaly bought an AERA scenting machine, and am testing out various scents while I sleep to see if they influance dreams, and help with lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

May 14   NLD  2
May 15    NLD 2
May 16    NLD 2 
May 17    NLD 1 + wbtb 1

TOTALCOMP 60

----------


## KarlaB18

cooleymd: Did you still want to join the competition? Another option is that you could wait until June; I am running another one due to a DVer's request.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 18 MAY (Night 17) = 1.0 (NL Fragments x2) + 3.0 (3-Day Recall Chain)
+ Previous Total (100.5)
*= 104.5*

----------


## cooleymd

> cooleymd: Did you still want to join the competition? Another option is that you could wait until June; I am running another one due to a DVer's request.




Yea maybe I'll wait for June,
but your contests run all month long and back to back ?   :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

cooleymd: I was only planning to run it in May, I only suggested June if there wasn't enough interest this month. I don't think I'll be running one in July because I'll be having two weeks work experience and then my bachelors degree is going to start at the end of the month. As I said, I thought I'd just be running it in May but people have requested interest again that I run this in June (one person, that is), I wonder if anyone else wants to have another one June.

----------


## Durza

*Night 15:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/17/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5)
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0) *x2*

*TOTAL:* 2.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 43.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...ediance-84490/

*Consecutive Nights:* 2

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, I don't have much today, but I could at least identify where I went wrong...

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 17

Fragment (4) - 2 points

Transformation (Shrink) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Help DC (Manual Towing) (Non-LD) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 4 points
*Competition Total - 220 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 19 MAY (Night 18) = 1.0 (NL Dream)
+ Previous Total (104.5)
*= 105.5*

Points as of SUN 20 MAY (Night 19) = 2.0 (NL Dreams x2) + 0.5 (NL Fragment) + 5.0 (5-Day Recall Chain)
+ Previous Total (105.5)
*= 113.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 16:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/18/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5) *x2*
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0) 
- Recall a non-lucid dream three consecutive nights in a row (3.0)

*TOTAL:* 5.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 48.0
*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/durza/2018/5/18/

*Consecutive Nights:* 3

----------


## Durza

*Night 17:*_ (Ruby Team)_ (5/19/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5) *x4*

*TOTAL:* 2.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 50.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/durza/2018/5/19/

*Consecutive Nights:* 4

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of MON 21 MAY (Night 19) = 1.0 (Full NL Dream) + 1.0 (Buy/Purchase Something) + 1.0 (Help Someone In Need)
+ Previous Total (113.5)
*= 116.5*

----------


## dolphin

LD-10 points
DEILD-5 points
summon DC-5 points
LD-5 points
flying-4 points


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 




I woke up and I anticipated a young lady would walk into my room. I heard somebody approaching my room and got up to see who it was. It was a couple of guys and a middle aged lady. I settled for a hug with the lady and woke up

I woke up and I anticipated I would transform into a dolphin. I felt my body transforming but I couldn't transform. I flew around a bit and I woke up.




night total-29 points
competition total-137 points

----------


## Durza

*Night 18:* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/20/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5) *x2*
- Recall a non-lucid dream five consecutive nights in a row (5.0)

*TOTAL:* 6.0 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 56.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...skating-84524/

*Consecutive Nights:* 5

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

May 17th:
Lucid: 10 points
RC: 5 points
Total: 15 points

May 19th:
Lucid: 10 points
Partial Transformation: 3 points (I don't see anything about walking through solid objects on the list, so I'm listing it as partial transformation, as it involves transforming yourself into something that can move through solid objects. If it would fit under something better let me know)
Control Object: 5 points
New Goal: 15 points
Total: 33 points

May 20th:
Lucid: 10 points
(I'm not sure if anything else I did gains points as eating and talking to DCs is not on the list and I assume doing a TOTM for a personal goal only counts once)
Total: 10 points

*Competition Total: 139 Points*

----------


## RelicWraith

It's only been three days, but it's felt like forever...

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 18
First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Summon DC (Hag) (LD) - 5 points

Subsequent LD  - 5 points
Flight - 4 points


Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 19
Fragment (4) - 2 points
Non-LD - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check (Hand Phasing) - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points


Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 20
Fragment  -  0.5 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points


Sub-Total - 77.5 points
*Competition Total - 297.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 22 MAY (Night 21):
- 7-Day Recall Chain (7.0)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon Dream Guide (1.0)

+ Previous Total (116.5)
*= 126.0*

----------


## Durza

*Night 19* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/21/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5) *x3*

*TOTAL:* 1.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 57.5
*
DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dur...chasing-84535/

*Consecutive Nights:* 6

----------


## RelicWraith

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 20
Fragments (3)  -  1.5 point

Recall LD 3 Night Consecutively - 9 points

Sub-Total - 10.5 points
*Competition Total - 308 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 23 MAY (Night 22):
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon Dream Guide (1.0)

+ Previous Total (126.0)
*= 128.0*

----------


## Durza

*Night 20* _(Ruby Team)_ (5/22/18)

- Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (0.5) 
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
- Recall a non-lucid dream 7 consecutive nights in a row (7.0)

*TOTAL:* 8.5 points
*COMP TOTAL:* 66.0

*DJ Link:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/comments/126949.html

*Consecutive Nights:* 7

----------


## RelicWraith

Sorry I'm late...

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 22, 23, and 25
Fragment (8) - 4 points

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 24
Fragment (1) - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Help Someone (LD) - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 30.5
*Competition Total - 338.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 26
Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

Subtotal - 1.5 points
*Competition Total - 340 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of MON 28 MAY - 2018
*= 142.0*

Refer to journal entries for point calculations (No. 341 - 344)
The last points were calculated on SUN 27 MAY
There was no recall on MON 28 MAY

----------


## RelicWraith

Now that I've got that OS problem taken care of, back to dreaming.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 27
Fragment (3) - 1.5 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 28

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Subsequent LD (4) - 20 points

Summon DC (Mannequin) (LD) - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 70.5 points
*Competition Total - 410.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Goodbye, combo bonus...

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 29
Fragment (4) - 2 point

Subtotal - 2 points
*Competition Total - 412.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 31 MAY (Night 30):
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total (142.0)
*= 144.0*

----------


## RelicWraith

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 30
Fragment (2) - 1 point

Subtotal - 1 point
*Competition Total - 413.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 1 JUN (Night 31 - FINAL):
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)

+ Previous Total (144.0)
*= 145.5*

Thanks for everyone who participated in this competition. The winner/s will be determined in 2 or 3 days when all timezones are finished. For now, for anyone who is interested, the June competition is up. Sign yourself up and then have fun with some new additional tasks!

xKarla

P.S: I am making a BIG update to the spreadsheet, check back on Monday at the latest to see what prizes will be awarded to whom.

----------


## RelicWraith

Not the best way to close things, I gotta admit. Ah well. I hope everyone had a good time.

Magical May Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 31

Fragment (2) - 1 point

Subtotal - 1 point
*Competition Total - 414.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks everyone! All prize points for users have been donated to everyone as stated in the values in the spreadsheet. The "special" prize will be posted here within 3 - 5 days depending on my workload for this week.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

DJ Entry - Wind, Storm, Pony, 200 Years, Wii Semantic

-May 18:
Frag - 0.5 pts

-May 19:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 20:
Frag - 0.5 pts
NLD - 1 pt

-May 21:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 22:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 23:
0

-May 24:
2 NLDs - 2 pts

-May 25:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 26:
NLD - 1 pt
DILD - 10 + 5 pts

-May 27:
NLD - 1 pt

-May 28:
0

-May 29:
Frag - 0.5 pts

-May 30:
DILD - 10 + 5 pts
Flight - 4 pts

Subtotal - 44.5 pts

Total - 204 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for posting Jacob46719. I've fixed up the scoresheet. Now, before I start the team prize, can we confirm that all tallies are final? If there is anyone else who hasn't posted their final points, could they please do so within the next 24 hours?

----------

